# NDL charging premium rates for calls!



## mullking (24 Feb 2021)

Recently I had occasion to contact ndls in Cork re; driving licence renewal. Normally you're put in a queue with wait time upto half an hour. Rather than use a mobile phone I used my landline number to call another landline number. By doing this there should be no extra charge as landline to landline calls within Ireland are not charged as per my contract with Eircom.
Imagine my horror when receiving my bill there were charges in excess of €20 ( I had made more than 1 call ). On looking further into it I discovered that my call had been diverted to an 076 number. Apparently  this is like the premium call numbers that are not covered on my plan. This is a government service. My main complaint is that there was no notification as to the fact that there would be extra charges. This is a totally reprehensible practice and we all should be made aware that extra charges apply.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Feb 2021)

But ComReg changed the system for 076 numbers etc. and they are now free if your bundle includes landline calls:





__





						Changes to the cost of calling 1800, 1850, 1890, 0818 and 076 numbers | Commission for Communications Regulation
					






					www.comreg.ie


----------



## SparkRite (24 Feb 2021)

mullking said:


> On looking further into it I discovered that my call had *been diverted to an 076 number*



Are you sure it was 'diverted' as their number is an 076.....:-



*Phone:*+353 (0) 761 087 880
       NDLS customer care opening hours are 9am – 5pm Monday to Friday excluding Public Holidays and Saturday 9am – 1pm.

Also are you sure your contract/bundle with Eir allows for included peak time calls and not just 'off-peak' calls?

BTW I think your thread title is somewhat dramatic and mis-leading, as I feel what you describe does not constitute a 'scam'.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Feb 2021)

SparkRite said:


> BTW I think your thread title is somewhat dramatic and mis-leading, as I feel what you describe does not constitute a 'scam'.



Good point. I have edited his title.

Brendan


----------



## Live Well (25 Feb 2021)

BTW, 0761 numbers are not landline to landline. The prefix should be (0761) rather than (0), which is why you often see them presented as "0761 00 1223", you are ringing a virtual number (or Non Geographic Numbers) which is then redirected to a landline.  1800, 1850 and 1890 numbers all work in the same way.

Since 2019 there should no longer be costs issues, as Sue Ellen pointed out above, as calls should be charged at standard rates or included in bundles. If you have been charged incorrectly, then I would contact Comreg directly as they are the regulator.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Feb 2021)

Would someone like to write an idiot's guide to avoiding high phone charges? 

I have no idea what numbers cost me money and what ones don't. 

A simple table would be great.

I don't understand the point about 0761 - is that a national number? 

As I say, an Idiot's Guide.

Brendan


----------



## mullking (25 Feb 2021)

SparkRite said:


> Are you sure it was 'diverted' as their number is an 076.....:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. You are correct, there are charges for peak times. Minimum charge was .51 per minute before vat. Should have used my mobile for free. My mistake.


Brendan Burgess said:


> Good point. I have edited his title.
> 
> Brendan


Sorry to say that I was wrong. Landline to landline in peak periods is indeed chargeable at 51 cent per minute before vat. Had I used my mobile there would be no charge. If possible, I would like you to delete my post.


----------



## elcato (25 Feb 2021)

mullking said:


> I would like you to delete my post.


The information in the post is still valuable for others so I think it should be kept up. If only for people to see the huge charges for landline to landline in peak hours.


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Would someone like to write an idiot's guide to avoiding high phone charges?


I tried some time ago but apparently, I couldn't make myself understood in all the heat and smoke generated by my indignation at being charged premium rates by 0761 / 0766 numbers. The consensus seemed to be that neither the users of the numbers (an insurance company claims line IIRC) nor the utility company supplying them had any case to answer or alternatively that I was talking through my hat again.  It's in here somewhere as a starting point for a "How To Avoid guide".


----------



## Live Well (26 Feb 2021)

I think from Jan 2022 when they get rid of the 1850, 1890 and the 076 numbers it will be much easier to understand call charges. 

The 1800 number will be free from Mobile and landlines - as the person who owns the 1800 number pays for your call charges. 

The 076 number range is actually for SIP calls, which you use your internet connection to make the call rather than your phone line (I'm making very broad statements to avoid technical details that are not needed). The Government in 2015? carved out a section of the 076 number block and created a Government number range which started with "076*1*" - that little one at the end is important here. What happened next is that they got agreement with the main Telcos (VF, Eir, o2, Three etc.) to agree that the 0761 number range would be classified in their call packages as "National" calls. The idea again was that most people have free National Calls in their phone packages so it would essentially mean that calls to Gov numbers were free. It was a good idea and very innovative for its time. The problem is that "076" (Not ending in 1) numbers are generally classified as Premium numbers so anyone who wasn't with one of the big telcos, such as An Post or Tesco mobile for instance, was being charged a premium rate number...and that was where the wheels began to fall off as they couldn't force those companies to reduce their call rates. It was a similar problem for those who rang from outside Ireland, their providers could also charge them premium rates..

I have created tables before, and would be happy to do one again if needed, but you need to review all of the Telcos packages regularly to stay current. As above, from Jan 2022 it will a lot easier for everyone to understand it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Feb 2021)

Hi Live Well,

Thanks for the offer of creating table as it would make things easier to understand and for my simple brain to follow   If you can add it to this thread that would be great.

S.E.


----------

